# Voir TF1 & Canal plus sur mac mini



## longcat (20 Avril 2006)

Quel logiciel pour voir la TV, (TF1 & canal plus ...) sur mon mac mini ?
Merci !


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Avril 2006)

Bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2006)

EyeTV 200 et decodeur canal+


PS : BONJOUR!


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a tous. Precision : l'essayer c'est l'adopter, elle marche meme au Japon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2006)

Il existe aussi Cocoa JT (gratuit) si veux uniquement regarder le Jt sur Tf1 et les Guignols, le Zapping, Groland et 20H10 pétantes sur Canal


----------

